# cc sunroof



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if VW is going to change the flip up only ugly looking (all colors except black) panel to a real sunroof? In addition, will they make it available on the sport model? I would like to consider trading in current Passat but do not like the panel only option. Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: cc sunroof (gphin305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gphin305* »_Does anyone know if VW is going to change the flip up only ugly looking (all colors except black) panel to a real sunroof? In addition, will they make it available on the sport model? I would like to consider trading in current Passat but do not like the panel only option. Any comments are appreciated.

I have the sport model... and I don't miss my sunroof at all. Getting the 6 spd was more a deciding factor for me.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

the roof also looks slick on a white CC w/ tints, but I am biased


----------



## EE-CEE-8CH (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: cc sunroof (gphin305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gphin305* »_Does anyone know if VW is going to change the flip up only ugly looking (all colors except black) panel to a real sunroof? 

HA, someone else who thinks the sunroof is a sore thumb


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: cc sunroof (EE-CEE-8CH)*

All you have to do is paint the back half of the roof black and it looks fantastic. They arent changing it for the 2010 models so asking people to speculate toward the 2011 models is a little much. I doubt they will change though. They also arent going to change the tilt only function.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: cc sunroof (Veedubin02)*

Supposedly the whole reason for the tilt only feature is due to the contour of the roof. In order to give enough headroom in the backseat they had to limit it to tilt only.
I agree though, a disappointment but not a deal breaker for me personally.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: cc sunroof (gphin305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gphin305* »_Does anyone know if VW is going to change the flip up only ugly looking (all colors except black) panel to a real sunroof? In addition, will they make it available on the sport model? I would like to consider trading in current Passat but do not like the panel only option. Any comments are appreciated.

sorry I dont know what "ugly" sunroof you are speaking of???
looking at the front of the white CC with black sunroof makes it look mean. One of my favorite parts of the car







but everyone has their opinions









I dont miss the "slide open" sunroof at all. I have one in the A4 and have probably used it twice


_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 2:51 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## iambuddylee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: cc sunroof (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

All the dealers around here are putting the smaller Jetta-like sunroofs in the sports for ~$1000. They have the standard tilt, slide, etc. Its a much smaller sunroof, but more functional in my opinion.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: cc sunroof (iambuddylee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iambuddylee* »_All the dealers around here are putting the smaller Jetta-like sunroofs in the sports for ~$1000. They have the standard tilt, slide, etc. Its a much smaller sunroof, but more functional in my opinion.

I'd love to see a picture of one.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: cc sunroof (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_
I'd love to see a picture of one.
x2 never seen that


----------



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: cc sunroof (iambuddylee)*

Thanks for the feedback. What city are you located? Are dealers actually doing work themselves or farming out?


----------



## gphin305 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (jay free)*

Don't doubt it, thanks for feedback. Just disappointed not being able to get real sunroof......had one for many years. And VW requiring upgrade to more expensive model with other unneeded options just to get roof.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (gphin305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gphin305* »_Don't doubt it, thanks for feedback. Just disappointed not being able to get real sunroof......had one for many years. And VW requiring upgrade to more expensive model with other unneeded options just to get roof.

This is actually smart on VWs part. Other automakers (think Honda) have been simplifying their option packages for years in an attempt to bring down production cost. While those who like a la carte options won't like it, it is likely how things will be done in the future at VW.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*

Its smart except they are denying options to people who want a manual in this car which is a load of crap.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencerjw* »_Supposedly the whole reason for the tilt only feature is due to the contour of the roof. In order to give enough headroom in the backseat they had to limit it to tilt only..

My RX7's sunroof raised and went back over the roof -- like a spoiler. My Cougar's sunroof may have operated the same way. Why couldn't they do this in the CC?


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Its smart except they are denying options to people who want a manual in this car which is a load of crap.

A dealer told me that people's hands are so busy using cell phones, etc., that the demand for manual transmissions is very small.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_
My RX7's sunroof raised and went back over the roof -- like a spoiler. My Cougar's sunroof may have operated the same way. Why couldn't they do this in the CC?


I wonder this as well. The C350's pano roof pops up and out as well. I can only assume that they did their due diligence since the vent-only is at the top of my dislike list.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: cc sunroof (spencerjw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencerjw* »_Supposedly the whole reason for the tilt only feature is due to the contour of the roof. In order to give enough headroom in the backseat they had to limit it to tilt only.








That's what they say...
My cousin works for Webasto in their NA headquarters in Michigan, and told me the CC has the roof that it does because of the Audi A5. The A5 will not accommodate a traditional "inbuilt" sunroof, and they refused to use an externally sliding roof in a $40-60k car. So when Webasto (the OEM supplier for VAG) presented the design for the A5 roof, they decided to adapt it to the CC. The reason had nothing to do with the CC roof, but by putting it in the higher volume CC, the cost-per-unit came way down. So _all_ A5/S5 coupes and almost all CCs got them. Except in the US where VoA thinks three pedal drivers are too cheap.








He also pointed out that the MB CLS, which has a more severe curvature, has a traditional roof:









_Quote, originally posted by *iambuddylee* »_All the dealers around here are putting the smaller Jetta-like sunroofs in the sports for ~$1000. They have the standard tilt, slide, etc. Its a much smaller sunroof, but more functional in my opinion.

It's probably a Webasto 935 or 735/740, although it could be a cheaper Inalfa roof. The 900 series in the new twin-vent roof they're pushing (more $$), but my cousin says most customers want the single pane 700 series. He sent me a brochure they have for the CC. 
http://www.webastoshowroom.com...5.pdf 
I was also told that the 700 series roof has a lifetime parts warranty, but it all comes down to the installation-the best Webasto dealers offer a lifetime install/labor warranty to back up the factory one.


----------



## steve3752 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: cc sunroof (gphin305)*

I have a 2009 Sport and put in a Webasto 735 sunroof.
It is full size and has a couple of features I have not had on factory sunroofs including Audi, Lexis and Acura.
Roof closed automatically when engine is turned off.
Also has two presets where you set the amount of opening you want.
When I told my wife I was going to do this aftermarket she thought I was crazy.
When she saw how nice it came out she could not believe how good of a job they did.
Cost $1,295.00
I live in Florida and was not going to buy the car because I wanted a real sunroof. Love the car.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

*Re: cc sunroof (steve3752)*

Can you post a pic of how the interior and control look? The pix on the site look great!


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: cc sunroof (brian81)*

Thanks for the clarification, what you say makes perfect sense regardless if VoA's decision makes sense or not.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: cc sunroof (steve3752)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve3752* »_I have a 2009 Sport and put in a Webasto 735 sunroof.
When I told my wife I was going to do this aftermarket she thought I was crazy.
When she saw how nice it came out she could not believe how good of a job they did. 

Is the external mounting frame very noticable? I've seen some cars where you have to get very close to see it; on others it draws my eye to it right away. I thought with the lowness of the CC roof, it might be more apparent and look out of place. Maybe it's something to do with the color of the car. ??
Glad to hear you are happy with it. Now that the JSW is not available with the 2.0t, I'm deciding on a manual trans CC or Tiguan, both of which will be a canidate for this roof.


----------



## tvrbob (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's a Twin-Vented Model: http://www.webastoshowroom.com/09VWCC_TVS935.html
Brochure: http://www.webastoshowroom.com...0.pdf
And the brochure for the 735 under discussion: http://www.webastoshowroom.com...0.pdf


_Modified by tvrbob at 2:32 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (tvrbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tvrbob* »_Here's a Twin-Vented Model: http://www.webastoshowroom.com/09VWCC_TVS935.html
Brochure: http://www.webastoshowroom.com...0.pdf
And the brochure for the 735 under discussion: http://www.webastoshowroom.com...0.pdf

_Modified by tvrbob at 2:32 PM 9-8-2009_


Um, aren't those photos used here? 

_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_ The 900 series in the new twin-vent roof they're pushing (more $$), but my cousin says most customers want the single pane 700 series. He sent me a brochure they have for the CC. 
http://www.webastoshowroom.com...5.pdf


----------



## TennisBall (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone else had this installed on their CC? I would like to get more opinions on how people like it.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I was not happy about the roof, but all the additional bells and whistles that came with the lux had me buying it. I had the roof open every single day available on my 99 Passat. Closest thing to a convertible. If I could have gotten a lux without the roof I had already planned (spoke to my wife) to have a roof installed before next summer.


----------

